# kotor 2 glitch



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic 2, and I'm moving along fine, and then, when I get to Telos, and I talk to Atris, I can't move on, Atton and Kreia are standing in the chamber, and I talk to them and I get something that says "cheat node", I choose "continue coversation with kreia" and nothing happens, if I choose the other option, it just replays the entire atris conversation again. Bao-dur is in the prison, unconscious, and he won't get up.

I'm stuck here, can someone help me?

thanks in advance.
D


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

http://www.gamebanshee.com/starwarskotorii/walkthrough.php
http://www.lunabean.com/guides/kotor2_guide_telos.php

ahhh google


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Did you download all necessary updates from LA?
http://forums.lucasarts.com/thread.jspa?threadID=38920&tstart=0
It might help with some of the glitches...not all unfortunately!!!!!


----------



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

I did google it, its not a walkthrough I need, my problem is a glitch, and I'm looking for a way to bypass it, maybe through a console command or something. I tried a full reinstall, and I still get this same glitch happening. I've downloaded all the latest patches/updates/drivers, and nothing seems to work.


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

When it says "cheat node" , did u access that feature when you were in the Jekk Jekk tunnels sparring?


----------



## tajaemax (Aug 26, 2004)

I got the same problem whenever I chose the dialog option to immediately drop your weapons. If I selected one of the other options first and then the option to drop your weapons, it would continue with the story. 

Might have something to do with the fact that you get a light side point for immediately agreeing to cooperate.


----------



## flamingfenix (Dec 28, 2005)

Bao-Dur is in the cell, lying down and I can't talk to him. Also if i try to talk to Atton, it just says "[cheat node] replay Atia ..." and "[cheat node] Continue conversation with Kreia." Another thing I've noticed is that I never got a cutscene with Atton and kreia like the walkthrough said I would. If I try talking to Kreia, nothing happens. Someone please help... I hate this. I've been stuck at this stupid place for so long now...


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Unfortunately the KotOR games are VERY glitchy, as great as they are, they have some sh!t programers lol . . . 

So if the patches don't work, you could be screwed :-/ Thats what happend to me on the first KotOR, I downloaded all the patches and still had a glitch that prevented me from getting farther in the game, I was pissed . . .


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, basically, they have a great creative team, but their programming team seems to be under par.

Try updating the drivers for the video and sound, as some times these are driver related (probably not, but I'm just trying to cover all bases).


----------



## flamingfenix (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright, I was so desperate and so bored I decided to start all over. Luckily the glitch didn't happen this time and now I can continue with the game. I hate Obsidian's prgramming team.


----------

